# Got a $30 surge on what I thought was a $4.25 surge.



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

Wow, one trip made my day today. I got paid $69 on an Uber X in Florida which is basically unheard of. I had a $30+ surge trip on what I thought was a $4 surge trip. Anyway knowing Uber this payout will probably be reversed. Wow, will that suck if it happens.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

June132017 said:


> Wow, one trip made my day today. I got paid $69 on an Uber X in Florida which is basically unheard of. I had a $30+ surge trip on what I thought was a $4 surge trip. Anyway knowing Uber this payout will probably be reversed. Wow, will that suck if it happens.


Most people seem to not understand the nature of flat rate surge. More than half of mine still multiply because it is so rare here that when I encounter it is still fresh and active / valid.

Both Goober and Gryft still multiply surge when applicable

That is the hard part to understand.


----------



## Droosk (Sep 1, 2014)

June132017 said:


> Wow, one trip made my day today. I got paid $69 on an Uber X in Florida which is basically unheard of. I had a $30+ surge trip on what I thought was a $4 surge trip. Anyway knowing Uber this payout will probably be reversed. Wow, will that suck if it happens.


So, quick explanation of how Uber surges work. What you see on the map is purely an estimate by Uber of what the surge is worth. That is the absolute minimum they are offering. Passengers don't see it like that, nor do they actually see the multiplier, but it still exists. They get a price quote with a multiplier based on the surge level, plus time and distance. If its a longer trip, the surge value goes up. A 25 minute trip from inside the surge area will usually end up being 2-3x the surge value you saw, sometimes more. Just depends on their hidden multiplier.

Very unlikely it'll get adjusted.


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

I just had one the other night. It was multiplied on a 4$. To 12.85$ then shared adjustment. On top of 1 of 3 starting a 4$ CT in the burbs. At 1:45 am that was easy to hit.

Point is they still made 30$ on it after all adjustments. But you should have seen the chaos i was in, DT RiverNorth Chicago, someone cancelled 1 block away (10 min drive, 2 min walk) during NBA all star weekend, on a Saturday night.

Was not worth it! Did NOT get the cancel fee! So i was freaking stuck!!!!

Thankfully the next oax was willing to wait


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

That's them Unicorn rides... Take that extra surge money and run... Those are the kind of rides we live for ...


----------

